# New Toy Surprise!



## Wheeler (Feb 10, 2011)

Went to the range today with my shooting buddy/best friend. We took plenty of 9mm and .22 with us as we each had new toys. Mine was a 9mm, CZ type clone by the Turkish firm of Sarsilmaz and Dave had two new .22s he picked up at a gun show. Lots of fun.

I was quite pleseantly surprised by the Sarsilmaz. I'd always wanted one since I like to compare foreign weapons to our American equipment. So far, the American manufactured stuff has won hands down. Still, CZ makes some outstanding firearms as do Bersa, Rossi and Taurus.

I put 250 rounds down the tube of the 9mm Sarsilmaz and had no issues what so ever. It shot a bit low and to the left for both myself and Dave, but with aim compensation, I obliterated the black with three magazines (14 rounds each). Dave still shot a bit low and to the left. I was impressed by the quality of this gun, the fit, finish and machining were excellent and the overall look of the gun is appealing to the eye.

It IS a heavy piece of hardware, all steel, the barrel is bright while the frame and slide are black. The trigger is a bit rough with a fair amount of stacking in DA. Not enough to be uncomfortable though. SA trigger pull is about 4.5 lbs. Recoil negligible. The slide has three holes on each side near the muzzle and there are two behind the front sight blade. The holes are decorative I think as their placement would do nothing to enhance the performance of the firearm.

Over all, an enjoyable experience. One could do a lot worse than to buy the Sarsilmaz KAMA in 9mm.


----------

